# Crowing Hens with soft eggs or no eggs



## cookiesquish (Aug 29, 2012)

I have 3 Hyline hens they are all over a year old, one is a couple of months younger. Two of them have started making a lot of noise, they make a screeching sound and sometimes almost sound like they are gobbling like turkeys. 
The two older ones have laid one egg a day since I got them, the younger one often only lays every second day. 
In the month of so, one of them has stopped laying, the other is laying every second or third day, and the last few times it's been a really soft shell, almost like leather rather than shell and when she lays it breaks open because it's not hard. I feed them premium layer feed with lots of protein and grains. They get lots of vegetable/fruit & other kitchen scraps. I add extra shell grit to their feed for hard eggs too. The 2 that aren't laying are the big dominant ones, the smaller one of the 3 still lays every day and is not making any unusual noises.
Can anyone tell me why this is happening? We live in a suburban area and are not allowed Roosters, and now 2 of my hens are making so much noise, I'll have to get rid of them if they don't stop.
Someone suggested to me a they have hormone imbalance.


----------



## kaax (Nov 21, 2012)

Hmmm, sounds odd. Is the sound, not the egg song?

I have found that hen sounds kinda come & go. Noisy occasionally, normally quieter. Can you head off problems by talking to the neighbors? I found that my neighbors actually love my hens, and want me to get a rooster. 

Here's some info about eggs:
http://www.thepoultrysite.com/publi...ndbook/16/thinshelled-eggs-and-shellless-eggs

Maybe a calcium or Vit D issue. 
Are they getting into something that you are not feeding them?

Could something be getting the eggs? or are they being hidden?

Kaax


----------



## jstillwaters (Aug 14, 2012)

I had a hen that laid soft shelled mis-shaped eggs once. I bought a book: The Chicken Health Handbook by Gail Damerow. It's an excellent book for keeping your chickens healthy. There is a section on Reproductive Disorders that might help you diagnose the problem or at least see what it might be. If it is an occasional thing, it might not be anything to worry about. The hen I had, had a prolapsed oviduct, and eventually died. I decided against taking a chicken to a vet, even though our hens were pets, I just couldn't justify spending a lot of money on a chicken. As far as noise goes, my hens get loud if there is a cat in the yard. They sound an alert and just go on and on about it. But, I'm wondering if there is any connection with the noise and the soft mis-shaped eggs, i.e., if one is any pain?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

it might be time for a couple new pullets
sounds like the girls you have are getting some age on them


----------

